# لكل من يريد البداية فى عمل نظام لادارة السلامة و الصحة المهنية و البيئة - اليكم الدليل العربى



## sayed00 (24 يوليو 2010)

اخوانى

السلام عليكم

من عنوان الموضوع استطيع ان اقول لكم ان هذا الدليل يعتبر الافضل و دليل لكل من يريد ان يبنى نظام ادارة السلامة و الصحة و البيئة

لو تريد عمل نظام لديك اتبعه خطوة خطوة و سوف يكون لديك نظام ممتاز

السبع عناصر الرئيسية لة هى المناسبة لكل القطاعات (الصناعية - الصحية - الحكومية - الطاقة و الغاز - النفط .... الخ) و هو مصمم لذلك

و تحت كل عنصر من العناصر السبعة توجد اجراءات و مسؤليات ووووو و هى النظام نفسة

الصورة التالية تلخص ما قلت







للتفاصيل اكثر عن الدليل

تابعنا فى منتديات سلامتك على نفس الموضوع

من هنا

تحياتى


----------



## tarek25001 (25 يوليو 2010)

thanks sayed00 for this document,
i wish if you have a document with the same method in english or frensh


----------



## sayed00 (25 يوليو 2010)

welcome Mr. Khaled

shortily you will find the full set of documents related to the same in english and arabic


----------



## fraidi (28 يوليو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaar (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## agharieb (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## alden911 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## محمودالحسيني (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعد العادلى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

